# Who else needs mom friends?



## lieslmoody

Happy Holidays Ladies!

Needing girl time?

Looking for a best friend to try different restaurants with, go Christmas shopping, get coffee, do some holiday baking with, and stuff like that? 🎄

We meet every month somewhere nearby for dinner or an event! We also have playdates for those of us who have children.

There is an app called Peanut where you can make friends with other ladies. They match you based on location, interest, age of children etc.

Here is the link to download the app. ⬇
https://peanut.app.link/bYrNCNfFokb

Where is your favorite thing to do around the holidays with friends? Any suggestions?

We hope you join us! Peanut is now available to all women. You don't have to be a mom to join in on the fun!


----------



## Bolozan

Here you can buy the best things to improve a relationship A child is a blessing in the life of each of us, Bolozan Sell, check


----------



## hundal

Bolozan said:


> Here you can buy the best things to improve a relationship A child is a blessing in the life of each of us, Bolozan Sell, check


Hello, I will review it.


----------

